
Apple's Steve Wozniak Dumps Facebook and Thinks Ethereum Could Be the New Apple - jaoued
https://www.forbes.com/sites/montymunford/2018/05/18/apples-steve-wozniak-dumps-facebook-and-thinks-ethereum-could-be-the-new-apple/#7073483c3de5
======
baxtr
I really like Steve. But has he come up with anything meaningful after the
Apple II?

~~~
erickhill
He was involved with the original Mac, too, and forming Apple itself. But even
if he hadn't done a single thing ever again, I think the Apple II alone was
enough to earn him his legendary status.

~~~
baxtr
Don’t get me wrong, I fully agree. I’m just not sure whether to take anything
he says seriously

